# Hiya



## Annabegins (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, new member here. Have been stalking the threads for a week now and figured it was time to say hi before it got creepy 🙂


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi back! Many of us have been similar stalkers/ lurkers. Welcome...


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Anna Welcome to TAM. The one place where stalkers are welcome.


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey AB - love that CC song. One of my favorites. Read a story once about how it was about a specific girl Adam Duritz met while abroad (not named Anna) and that she came to his concert years after they parted ways. Not sure if she even knew the song was about her.

Welcome 🙂


----------



## Annabegins (Aug 10, 2018)

BigDigg said:


> Hey AB - love that CC song. One of my favorites. Read a story once about how it was about a specific girl Adam Duritz met while abroad (not named Anna) and that she came to his concert years after they parted ways. Not sure if she even knew the song was about her.
> 
> Welcome 🙂


One of my favorites also! Interesting anecdote. I will choose to believe she knew it was about her because it would be a shame if she didn’t 🙂 I’ve got front row seats to an upcoming CC show, needless to say I’ve been practicing my dance moves 😉 thanks for the welcome!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family and Community!*


----------

